# Zappa plays Zappa Montreal Oct 24



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

...and there's 2 less tix left cause of me. How was the T. show in June?

Andy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is Steve Vai on this one as well. He was to play selected dates with this tour


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

oh my god........3 1/2hours no breaks....I was crying during "Montana"...too amazing!!!! Dweezil's Cornfords sounded great all night.

lots of :rockon2: evilGuitar: None 

now let's pull out that black page transcription.....metronome at a speedy 15bpm:tongue: 

Andy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like it was well worth the admission price. Who was on the bill other than Dweezil?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.zappa.com/cheezoid/whatsnew/zpz/

Montreal got spoiled as Bozzio, Vai and Napoleon Murphy Brock were on the bill


----------

